# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Recognizable Pronunciation Register or Personal Peculiarity

## xXHoax

https://youtu.be/pog7zSpK17c?t=5m16s 
As far as I see it, the interviewer is walking around asking people how they plan to follow Poroshenko's recommendation to 'lower their heating.' It seems in the video that she is being ironic and cheeky, and is making fun of the recommendation. From the article I read, I don't think it said anything about Poroshenko claiming that this would help against Putin. I don't know, regardless, I'm not quite aware of all the related dynamics going on here, understanding local politics is complicated enough.  
My question, regards the last few exchanges between the interviewer and this man. Specifically, the interviewer seems to adopt a peculiar articulation style—she's not pronouncing the final syllable. About halfway through she adopts this voice raising technique where she raises the pitch and slows down at the end of sentences. By the final two responses she says "Украине...Порошенк....Сегодь  ...." 
This seems reminiscent of analogous speech habits in types of English speech, like 'valley girl' English, but this is less obnoxious. When does this speech pattern (pitch+shortening) show up? I assume it's primarily feminine. My initial assumption is that it is meant to be cute-speech, possibly so as to defuse the tension in the political disagreement. But I wonder if instead it's actually rude, curt speech, in a "I don't even care to finish my words around you." kind of way.

----------


## diogen_

Sorry, I didn't notice syllable reduction in her speech. I might be tone-deaf though and heard meaning instead of sounds. As for her pitch, she tries to sound soft and demure to elicit more information from those laborers. I believe she giggled at heart and tried to hide that fact when she wanted to open up the minds of those  confused by propaganda people. It's sort of minor trolling but her cause was to test how far those people wanted to follow what television tells them to do, and actually I believe that most  of the interviewees seem were able to crack  Poroshenko's ruse. They are supposed to blame Putin for every kind of misfortune but actually they seem to be more astute observers.

----------

